# I few pics from my home.



## jas (Aug 9, 2010)

Heres are some pics I thought I would sare with everyone.

Natilie and Peek-a-boo, Fainting Goats.










Ceder trullis with a rabbit hutch on the back side.





NZ does









Rose comb that we lost this year.


----------



## jas (Aug 9, 2010)

Toby, my Shilo Sheppard





Sally 





My daughter with our Chickens over the winter.


----------



## glenolam (Aug 9, 2010)

I bet that Sally is the boss over Toby!  How adorable!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like you have a lovely home.


----------



## jas (Aug 9, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I bet that Sally is the boss over Toby!  How adorable!


Yeah she is. Shes our alarm dog. Toby s the laziest Sheppard ever, he thinks hes a lap dog. LOL. Its fun watching them play. Sally sometimes will latch onto Toby's tail and he drags her around the house.


----------

